# Stranded in the Desert



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A blonde, brunette and a redhead are traveling across the desert when the car quits.

"Look girls, we're 20-miles from the next town so we're going to have to take parts off the car that you think we can use to make it there on foot. Keep in mind we'll probably have to walk day and night to get there."

After about an hour or so, the three get together to survey their accomplishments.

The brunette says "I removed the radiator since it's full of water. That way we have something to drink."

The redhead says "I removed the headlight and the battery. I can wire them together so we can find our way in the darkness."

The blonde says "I removed the front passengers door. You know, just it case it gets really hot, we can roll down the window to cool off!"


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't give up your day job :lol:


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

I thought this was his day job :?:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Meanwhile, I shouted and shouted and shouted until I was a little hoarse.

Then I galloped off into the sunset . . .


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

brittan said:


> Meanwhile, I shouted and shouted and shouted until I was a little hoarse.
> 
> Then I galloped off into the sunset . . .


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a subtle translational thing. We only got the subtitles :wink:


----------

